# Glasgow suppliers



## Jaam (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi folks,

Need help with the basics as I can never tell what's best products ...I'm a beginner.

So I started trying to sculpt my body last year...used few products to kick start me but they varied greatly in quality. ..1st effs I tried had atom written on them....to quality amazing...but couldn't ever get them again...Each time I use prepacked EAC STACK I'm sicklying or ...crash after two hours.... tried sibutramine last year again top class dhks but can't get quality again...I'm trying to keep calories below 1000. I'm using melanotan 2 jabs at moment...I've also got clen...but didn't notice any difference in weight 2bh just leg cramps..

How do I keep motivated?

Should I hire a personal trainer. ..

I m not sure what to do the sibutramine gave me such control over my diet...I just feel stuck without it...yes I have a problem with food...mega sugar cravings...before someone tells me get grip with food !


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Hi, welcome.

I deleted your previous post as it mentioned a review site. You are not allowed to mention sites where you can source prescription meds, banned substances or steroids.

Your diet. Can you post your daily diet that comes in under 1000kcals?

What is your weight and height?


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Where in glasgow U from


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Jaam said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Need help with the basics as I can never tell what's best products ...I'm a beginner.
> 
> ...


 It all seems a bit muddled up

First, lets start with you what do you weigh and what are your goals

Secondly, whats your training routine

Thirdly, whats your diet & how long have you been dieting

Using endless fat burners is not a permanent solution they are temporary as is underrating.

The most easiest diet is the one you can stick to & thus you should tailor it to your likes & needs.


----------



## Jaam (Jan 7, 2016)

Mark2021 said:


> Where in glasgow U from


 Mark I live in barrhead but I'm from other side glasgow. ..summerston


----------



## Jaam (Jan 7, 2016)

Thanks for replying. ..do floor exercises...and some cardiovascular work on machines but I honestly don't see any changes...I also do a zumba class...but I feel more tired after fitness classes than do on the gym...my diets defo big problem. ..as I eat well for some days but late night I end up snacking. .I'm at uni and when I'm stressed with course work or study I end up binging on junk food.


----------



## Jaam (Jan 7, 2016)

In my profile pic i was 11 stone 6 lbs...5ft 7 ....Ok so the daily Diet....good/days....bad days. ..fast food mcds...KFC. ..lunch

Yogurt and granola /sometimes skip

Fruit..

Lunch can be salad of chicken or tuna

Dinner usually meat...chicken /beef

Stir fry...or veg and Mediterranean sauces...

Snacks in evening. ...crisps..dips...chocolate. .cakes

Drink way too much diet coke too

I haven't weighed recently delibaretly cus it will make me feel like s**t...but I m defo putting weight on ...jeans tighter ...and think the melanotan bloating me aswell


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

Jaam said:


> Diet....good days....
> 
> Yogurt and granola /sometimes skip
> 
> ...


 @Dark sim will help you out. I live on pepsi max and sugar free monster. I know its not great for you but zero sugar and carbs it gets me through dieting and also sugar free jelly and black coffee/green tea.


----------



## Jaam (Jan 7, 2016)

My first goal is to cut out the body fat....get it right down..I was there six months ago...and s**t got in the way...and lost my way. I was so highly motivated. ..now its coming back slowly but I d really appreciate proper starting steps...diet help...and supplements . As the supplements really made the difference to my body in a way I had never seen before...so any help is appreciated Thanks. What do you do to stop cravings...best time to work out...what can u do at home when u can't get to gym...is it true...If I'm using weights I'm gona look bigger...not lose weight...?


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

If you have been eating 1000kcals and using fat burners and training youve probaly made your metabolism crash. So it will need kick starting. this will be done by eating at maintance kcals then cutting week by week as you lose weight.

Lifting weights burn kcals, the more muscle you have the more kcals your body burns while resting. if it was as easy as you would look big we would all be massive. its hard to put muscle on, never mind put muscle on with limited kcals.

I only train 4 times a week and this is plenty nutrition is more important and also rest, for timing on workout just whatever suits you best.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Jaam said:


> In my profile pic i was 11 stone 6 lbs...5ft 7 ....Ok so the daily Diet....good/days....bad days. ..fast food mcds...KFC. ..lunch
> 
> Yogurt and granola /sometimes skip
> 
> ...


 How do you know this comes in under 1000 kcals? Your snacks will take you over 1000 kcals easily, as these are calorie dense foods. Granola is quite high in kcals if you get a bit carried away with how much you eat. a meal from KFC/Mcd's will cost you about approx 1000 kcals in 1 meal, so you need to stop that. Unless you are measuring anything, tracking your food then you cannot be sure how many kcals you are consuming.

It sounds like you are too reliiant on supps to lose weight. They are not a necessity and will not help unless you are in a calorie deficit in first place.

You need to weigh yourself as you need to track your weight loss, the same as you need to start tracking your food imo.

Drinking diet coke is fine and will not impact weight at all.

First thing I would suggest is cutting out snacks,

Lifting weights will only benefit you, even lifting heavy weights. You are not going to get big by lifting weights, ever! This is a common misconception with women.

You can train when you want, you can eat when you want. The biggest factor in weight loss is total calories.


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

If you dont know your maintenance calories and roughly how many calories your consuming daily, how do you know what to adjust to make changes and see results?

start tracking food accurately, get an average over a week or 2 and then at least you can put yourself in a defecit via diet or cardio. Drugs are the icing on the cake, not the cake itself.

Im in the Glasgow area too so let me know if you need further advice.


----------



## Jaam (Jan 7, 2016)

Yes I agree I use to go to diet clubs ..and I tracked all I ate...so I have just starting tracking from today ..I'm with you on all u said thanks...


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Jaam said:


> Mark I live in barrhead but I'm from other side glasgow. ..summerston


 Small world lol


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

Sphinkter said:


> Small world lol


 @Sphinkter

@Jaam

where do you both train? from Paisley myself currently at xcercise4less in renfrew


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Gavinmcl said:


> @Sphinkter
> 
> @Jaam
> 
> where do you both train? from Paisley myself currently at xcercise4less in renfrew


 Pure gym Paisley mate, I know folk that train there heard its decent.


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

Sphinkter said:


> Pure gym Paisley mate, I know folk that train there heard its decent.


 it's much better m8 it's at least double the size, good equipment and plenty of it , think there's around 12 benches , 5 racks of dumbells upto 75s, around 20 plate loaded hammer strength style machines, maybe another 20 stack machines then various cables etc , I've been in most gyms renfrew and Paisley and x4less cheapest and best


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Gavinmcl said:


> it's much better m8 it's at least double the size, good equipment and plenty of it , think there's around 12 benches , 5 racks of dumbells upto 75s, around 20 plate loaded hammer strength style machines, maybe another 20 stack machines then various cables etc , I've been in most gyms renfrew and Paisley and x4less cheapest and best


 Yep heard good things. Pure gyms handy for me as its 5 mins from work, and I like the fact I can go at daft times. You been there since they extended into the unit next door? Much better.

Only other Paisley gyms I've been to were pro life and planet bodybuilding, and the council gym in Barrhead.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Why not...use commas...instead of separating....words....with multiple full stops...it's a pain in the ar....se to read...

,,,,,,,,,,,just saying!!!!!!!!!??????!!!'''''''


----------

